

Startup Chile Company Looking For First Engineer - jturly
https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1Gz9H2dgkYpbYSVvbPIyAYIrtGSwqpT5wFNGL62TLtyw

======
jturly
Hey everyone, Thank you for the comments. I wanted to clarify a few things:
first, I normally wear a t-shirt and jeans (or shorts here in Santiago), not a
suit. Second, we are looking for a Founding Developer/CTO, not an employee.
They will be treated as such in terms of equity, decision-making, everything.
Please email us by tomorrow if you or anyone you know is interested! Jenn

------
trailguru
Why would an engineer do this? Why not found the company yourself and skip the
suits?

~~~
dpritchett
Looks like a paid vacation to South America for the right unburdened young web
hacker, plus the "suits" in this case demonstrate a useful ability to impress
powerful people.

------
jacques_chester
If I'm reading the details right, the bit is for a "founding CTO".

Ms Turly seems to be bright, capable and organised, but so far has only won a
lot of competitions.

... which is more than I've done.

